# Which Blu Ray player for bedroom w/netflix



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

My wife wants a blu ray player for christmas.
I'd like to get her one that will play movies from netflix as well.

It will be connected to a 42" tv via HDMI. I doubt we'd ever even connect it to an external set of speakers.

The most important thing I am looking for is the user experience.

The interface for netflix would ideally be as good as it is on the xbox/ps3 and would ideally feature a category browser and search, in addition to the standard "instant queue"
Are there any models or brands that have an excellent netflix implementation?

Also as a side note, she does not want a PS3, so that is out of the running, even though I know it's a great player, with a great netflix experience.

So I'm looking for a BluRay Player that a chick would think is great.
She won't care about all the stuff we care about like DA converters or 7.1 analog out.
But she will complain for the next 5 years for things we might easily overlook, like hitting the eject button and having to wait more than 1 second for the drawer to open.

Can any of you help me out with some recommendations?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Jack, if you are willing to shell out the same sort of money for a BD player as much as the PS3 then I presume there will be a wealth of options available, I am not so up to date with the netflix feature so hopefully some one should chime in soon to give you some options


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm researching this as well. I can tell you which one not to get. 

Because I have a Sony LCD I considered the Sony BDP570 so I can use one remote instead of 2. The Sony mentioned seemed like the natural choice because of the built-in wi-fi and HD so I could use a netflix account to download movies. After research this one is not the one to get because sometimes the movies download w/ poor quality according to many many customer's feedback of this unit. Until Sony updates the firmware or what ever is the intermittent issue is this is not the one. 

But I've heard the Samsungs on the other hand are excellent for this purpose. Make sure the BDP has a internal HD and wi-fi for wireless connection. Others may have additional suggestions.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

I had also read a review of one of the sony's - apparently to get netflix playback you first have to connect the unit to Sony and setup an account with them, then setup netflix through the sony website. One review mentioned a few privacy concerns as well - between the privacy and extra hassle, I was happy to skip over sony for this one.

I went to my local BB and looked at a few of the user interfaces.
The LG series seemed pretty easy to use.
I have read good things about the LG's netflix playback.

At first I considered the LG 550 model, on sale for $109, but while this model supported netflix, it did not support streaming from a home server. So I instead got the LG 570 model for $189 which will do netflix and home streaming. Based on the reviews it appears to have a good amount of file format support.

It won't get hooked up until December 25th so I won't have much more to say about it until then...


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I've just been using my wii to connect to netflix. I also want to get a blue ray player that can do it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For the money there is not a better player than the Panasonic DMP BD65, its upconversion is on par with the Oppo and slightly better than the PS3. For BluRay playback most if not all decent players will look the same. You should be able to find one for around $120


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

mjcmt said:


> I'm researching this as well. I can tell you which one not to get.
> 
> Because I have a Sony LCD I considered the Sony BDP570 so I can use one remote instead of 2. The Sony mentioned seemed like the natural choice because of the built-in wi-fi and HD so I could use a netflix account to download movies. After research this one is not the one to get because sometimes the movies download w/ poor quality according to many many customer's feedback of this unit.


I may have to revise my comment on the Sony BD570. I talked to a Magnolia AV specialist and he said those that are having issues aren't using a good quality N router, as this is important for HD bandwidth programing. He recommended the Cisco E1000 as an excellent budget router to use for downloading full HD. That makes more sense to me, so I hope I didn't make to hasty of a conclusion. 'What's Hi-Fi' gives it a good review too.


----------



## LAB3 (Dec 19, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> For the money there is not a better player than the Panasonic DMP BD65, its upconversion is on par with the Oppo and slightly better than the PS3. For BluRay playback most if not all decent players will look the same. You should be able to find one for around $120


My friend has a Panasonic it works Great on NF. So far the PS3 is the only device that NF sends 1080 and 5.1 too.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

My Blu-Ray Sony BDP-460 downloads great, PQ is the Great & it's on sale for about $100 
It up grades the firmware automatically 
We have a Sammy BD-1600 in the bedroom & it's just as good & it was $ 90 at BB 
both these models you put a thumb drive in the back & they have more than enough buffering to handle most all internet connections 
both handle netflix


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

This is the one I just won on ebay. it says the HDMI port doesnt work but the other hookups work. so i will just use the componit hookups for HD. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...si=M19hqNJZdca%2FQpQCbgt0cS3j0RM%3D&viewitem=

with shipping it was like 35 dollars shipped. I may open it up and check the hdmi port to make sure it doesnt have a broken solder joint or something. You never know if someone could of pulled sideways on the hdmi cable or something. If not I will just use it as is. 

with the built in wifi i wont have to run a network cable for netflix.


----------



## LAB3 (Dec 19, 2010)

Jason1976 said:


> This is the one I just won on ebay. it says the HDMI port doesnt work but the other hookups work. so i will just use the componit hookups for HD. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...si=M19hqNJZdca%2FQpQCbgt0cS3j0RM%3D&viewitem=
> 
> with shipping it was like 35 dollars shipped. I may open it up and check the hdmi port to make sure it doesnt have a broken solder joint or something. You never know if someone could of pulled sideways on the hdmi cable or something. If not I will just use it as is.
> 
> with the built in wifi i wont have to run a network cable for netflix.


12.00 bucks plus shipping. Good deal, maybe it will be something easy to fix for the HDMI.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

LAB3 said:


> 12.00 bucks plus shipping. Good deal, maybe it will be something easy to fix for the HDMI.


I hope It's easy. I guess I should of started a new topic for this it's kind of like hijacking his topic. I do some web searches and it looks like this model is known for hdmi issues. Maybe its just poor solder work or something.


----------

